# Upgrade, replace, or rebuild?



## gijoecam (Sep 18, 2006)

I've got two Tivo TCD540040s in my house, one in the living room, one in the bedroom, connected via the house LAN. My bedroom TiVo has started acting up, with random reboots. There's no particular rhyme or reason to when it reboots, but I can be watching it, transferring a show, or not doing anything at all and I'll discover that it's rebooted (lose the 30 second skip). It seems to be happening about twice a week now. 

On a related note, this is the TiVo that began making a humming noise resulting from a hard drive that vibrates, setting up a resonance in the case cover. 

Given those two issues, I suspect it's a sign of imminent hard drive failure. So, it appears I have three options: Replacement, Upgrade, or a Rebuild. 

Suggestions and recommendations?

I really don't want to spend more than $100 on it, $150 topps. I called TiVo, and they said they could exchange mine for a rebuilt one for $139, or I could order a new one, but we'd be talking over $200 for the 80 hr Ser. 2, and $249 for the 80 hr DT. From what I've seen so far, it appears I can snag one off Ebay for around $50 or so, I can snag an 80-hr unit for somewhere around $100, and possibly a dual tuner 80-hr series 2 for around $150 if I get lucky. Or, I can replace the hard drive from either the TC store or Weaknees, but then what if the problem turns out to be a mobo issue instead?

I'm even more confused than I was the first time I bought mine!

Thanks, gang!

-Joe


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

I'd go the ebay route. There are lots of these units being sold there, some brand new in the box. You should even be able to unload your flakey unit there. Start it at a penny and ask $20 for shipping. Ship it via FedEx ground from a FedEx manned facility for $15 or less and you are guaranteed at least $5 if anybody bids. Just advertise it for parts or fix. There are some folks out there who just love fixing things (or trying).


----------



## phucknut (Dec 8, 2006)

Best Buy was running a sale on 160GB WD drive for like 60$. If your drive is at least functioning - why not just image the drive to a new drive and use the new drive?

OR is the reboots a function of a bad mobo / PowerSupply ? I dunno - which is why I suggested the top part...

Thoughts?


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

If you are paying monthly at the old rate ($12.95/mo or MSD rate $6.95/mo) with no service commitment, you may want to seriously consider just replacing the hard drive. If you are not aware of the current rates and commitment periods, you should check into it at tivo.com before you make a decision that you'll regret.

if you decide to replace and pay more for service or live with a 3 year commitment, the 80 hour version of your tivo retails for $220 and there is a $220 rebate on them. The rebate on the dual tuner models is $180.
http://www.tivo.com/2.6.asp


----------



## gijoecam (Sep 18, 2006)

Oh, yeah, I forgot to mention it... Yeah, I am on the old rate plan with no commitment. That's another concern with going with a new unit. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the rebate only good if I sign up with a contract at the new rates? If so, the rebate does me no good... I'm all about transferring the service in that case. I figured it out last night.... at the 1-year rate, the increase in monthly charges is $14 over what I'm paying now. If I keep the replacement more than a year, then I should pay the extra cash up front because I'll save $180 after a year or so.

Is there any way to know for sure if it's a HD issue or if it's the board? I'd hate to replace the HD only to find out it's the board.

-Joe


----------



## Awalt (Dec 1, 2006)

If you replace the HD and it turns out to be a motherboard or power supply you can still purchase a used tivo on ebay and place the new hd you just purchased in that tivo and you will have spare parts on hand to trouble shoot future problems.


----------



## gijoecam (Sep 18, 2006)

Update: I opted to try my luck with Ebay, and ended up scoring an 80-hr Series 2 DT for $75 over the weekend. That'll go in the living room, and I'll move the one from the living room into the bedroom. I'll probably just hold onto the old one for parts just in case. I haven't seen too many of 'em on Ebay that go for parts, so I can't imagine it's worth much.

Thanks for all the help, gang!!

-Joe


----------

